#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  Preview of Windows 8 Explorer

## Boon Mee

What a mess!



Improvements in Windows Explorer - Building Windows 8 - Site Home - MSDN Blogs

----------


## Butterfly

designed by Indians for Indians

----------


## harrybarracuda

You see, if you had the slightest fucking clue Butters, you'd realise that Microsoft moved to the Ribbon interface back in in Office 2007, and this is just a logical step forward for anyone who's been using Microsoft products that were actually released after 1995.

Stick to XP, you retarded, garlic-munching chimp.

 :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Oooh, and they've built in ISO support. Excellent!

I don't suppose you know what an ISO is, do you Butters? Better go and Google it, mate.

 :rofl:

----------


## sabaii sabaii

My Documents library has none of these files

----------


## harrybarracuda

Were you expecting it to?

 :Smile:

----------


## sabaii sabaii

I'm glad it hasn't

Makes Ubuntu look straight forward  :Smile: 

They will be hidden files then, yea ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

Jesus Sabaii, what version of Office are *you* using?

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Office ?

I listened to Butterfly and deleted all MS products. 

I'm on UBuntu now

Does anyone wanna buy 7,744 mb of Ram I don't seem to need anymore

PS. I can't seem to find my holiday photos

----------


## Butterfly

> PS. I can't seem to find my holiday photos


they are on your XBOX

----------


## Butterfly

> You see, if you had the slightest fucking clue Butters, you'd realise that Microsoft moved to the Ribbon interface back in in Office 2007, and this is just a logical step forward for anyone who's been using Microsoft products that were actually released after 1995.
> 
> Stick to XP, you retarded, garlic-munching chimp.


you can try to justify it all you can, it's still a bad copycat of the Finder in MacOS X, you fucking clueless tard

----------


## Butterfly

> I don't suppose you know what an ISO is,


I bet you don't,

I am more of a .mds man myself actually, but each their own

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> You see, if you had the slightest fucking clue Butters, you'd realise that Microsoft moved to the Ribbon interface back in in Office 2007, and this is just a logical step forward for anyone who's been using Microsoft products that were actually released after 1995.
> 
> Stick to XP, you retarded, garlic-munching chimp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No need to justify it, Butters, we all know you're scared of anything newer than Windows XP.

You probably still play games on your Sinclair Spectrum.

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## klong toey

My sister has windows 7 my dad has vista,i have a pirate copy of windows xp.
In my opinion why should i pay for a product that Microsoft wants its customers to test for them,and charge them £140.
Get stuffed Microsoft your not getting any money off me until you develop something that works properly.
Well that's not entirely true,my copy of XP works just fine.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

^ Why didn't you pay another 10 baht and get a bootlegged Windows 7 ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> My sister has windows 7 my dad has vista,i have a pirate copy of windows xp.
> In my opinion why should i pay for a product that Microsoft wants its customers to test for them,and charge them £140.
> Get stuffed Microsoft your not getting any money off me until you develop something that works properly.
> Well that's not entirely true,my copy of XP works just fine.


I wouldn't touch Vista either.

And probably by the time you next buy a computer, it will come with Windows 8 anyway.

But you can simply follow Butters simple instructions to remove the RAM and downgrade it using a simple registry hack.

 :Smile:

----------


## klong toey

> Originally Posted by klong toey
> 
> 
> My sister has windows 7 my dad has vista,i have a pirate copy of windows xp.
> In my opinion why should i pay for a product that Microsoft wants its customers to test for them,and charge them £140.
> Get stuffed Microsoft your not getting any money off me until you develop something that works properly.
> Well that's not entirely true,my copy of XP works just fine.
> 
> 
> ...


Feck that i tried his registry hack for the modem ordeal,could not get online for a week. :Smile:

----------


## klong toey

> ^ Why didn't you pay another 10 baht and get a bootlegged Windows 7 ?


I didn't pay anything for my copy of XP,got that patched copy from the pirate bay the one that fools WGA.

----------


## Butterfly

official WinXP can be bought from ebay for 50 Euros

a bargain,

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Free copies of Win 7 abound as well.

----------


## sabaii sabaii

Windows.7.ULTIMATE.SP1.ALL.EDITIONS.32-64.bit-MAFIAA (download torrent) - TPB

This is the most complete release which includes all available versions of Windows 7 (except "N" and "E" editions) :      **********************************  * Windows 7 Starter 32-bit  * Windows 7 Home Basic 32/64-bit  * Windows 7 Home Premium 32/64-bit  * Windows 7 Professional 32/64-bit  * Windows 7 Enterprise 32/64-bit  * Windows 7 Ultimate 32/64-bit  **********************************    - Bootable ISO which perfectly fits on classic DVD5 disc.  - Activated (no serial needed).  - Genuine version (Windows Update is available).

----------


## sabaii sabaii

^ Go on Butters, you know you want it 


*Windows 7 system requirements*




                                                                                                                            If you want to run Windows 7 on your PC, here's what it takes:         
                            1 gigahertz (GHz) or faster 32-bit (x86) or 64-bit (x64) processor                            1 gigabyte (GB) RAM (32-bit) or 2 GB RAM (64-bit)                            16 GB available hard disk space (32-bit) or 20 GB (64-bit)                            DirectX 9 graphics device with WDDM 1.0 or higher driver             


Hope you've been saving your pocket money  :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

why would I want Win7 that needs 1GB of RAM when it will do less than my WinXP with 256MB of RAM ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> why would I want Win7 that needs 1GB of RAM when it will do less than my WinXP with 256MB of RAM ?


On a 486DX?

 :rofl:

----------


## Boon Mee

> why would I want Win7 that needs 1GB of RAM when it will do less than my WinXP with 256MB of RAM ?


Well, why did you upgrade from Windows 95, eh?   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

You gotta keep up with the times, man.  Here's a look at Windows 8:

"Windows 8, which was fully unveiled at the Windows Build Conference in  Anaheim, California, is here, and it looks much, much different from  Windows 7. Sure, it has the start-bar-and-icon "Desktop" look that  Windows users are familiar with, but it also has a new,  touchscreen-optimized interface called 'Metro,' which looks more like  the Windows Phone operating system and which looks like the future of  Microsoft Windows from here on out"

Read it all  here 

Looks kinda nice to this poster.  I like the touch screen features.  Higher security too for those who leave their machines unattended and on.

----------


## Butterfly

> Well, why did you upgrade from Windows 95, eh?


because Win95 was shit, full of bugs and would crash all the time

upgrading was a necessity,

----------


## Butterfly

> "Windows 8, which was fully unveiled at the Windows Build Conference in Anaheim, California, is here, and it looks much, much different from Windows 7. Sure, it has the start-bar-and-icon "Desktop" look that Windows users are familiar with, but it also has a new, touchscreen-optimized interface called 'Metro,' which looks more like the Windows Phone operating system and which looks like the future of Microsoft Windows from here on out"


if they start to go with the touch screen thing, why even bother with them or a PC, buy a tab PC with Android on it, much better

MS have nothing left these days in the OS world, they are at the stage were Apple was in 1997, that is the beginning of the end in terms of technology innovation

----------


## rawlins

Touch screens are the future. My toddler is used to this way of operating already - she probably won't know what a keyboard is when she is older.

Windows 9 will feature eyeball control and blinking for a click.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> MS have nothing left these days in the OS world, they are at the stage were Apple was in 1997, that is the beginning of the end in terms of technology innovation


Yes, if you consider 450,000,000 Windows 7 licenses sold to be a failure.

Butters, you do know that not everyone is as fucking retarded as you are, don't you?

 :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Anyway, for those who have progressed past Windows XP and have a spare PC with sufficient resources, the Developer preview of Windows 8 is now available.




> *System Requirements*
> 
> Windows Developer Preview works great on the same hardware that powers Windows Vista and Windows 7:1 gigahertz (GHz) or faster 32-bit (x86) or 64-bit (x64) processor1 gigabyte (GB) RAM (32-bit) or 2 GB RAM (64-bit)16 GB available hard disk space (32-bit) or 20 GB (64-bit)DirectX 9 graphics device with WDDM 1.0 or higher driverTaking advantage of touch input requires a screen that supports multi-touch


If you have a spare PC and want to give it a bash, PM me and I'll send you the link (there are 32- and 64-bit versions, 3.6Gb and 2.8Gb respectively).

Must be taking a bit of a pasting, I've been downloading it since this morning and it's not even 50% with 5+ hours to go!

----------


## Butterfly

> Windows 9 will feature eyeball control and blinking for a click.


don't laugh it's already planned, thanks to the XBOX technology they bought from the Israelis, the Kinet (sp), it's a 3d real-time modeling camera




> Yes, if you consider 450,000,000 Windows 7 licenses sold to be a failure.


it's not like anyone has a choice of OS these days when they buy a computer. They are given what they are given by MS. Forcing upgrade like MS is doing is hardly a measure of innovation success, au contraire.




> Butters, you do know that not everyone is as fucking retarded as you are, don't you?


shut up Samsung boy, you sound like a Chinese obese teenager in front of his XBOX360

----------


## harrybarracuda

> shut up Samsung boy, you sound like a Chinese obese teenager in front of his XBOX360


Yes, being a complete fucking idiot, you would surmise that in a thread about Windows 8.

What a dumb fuck!

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sabaii sabaii

^ Harsh but fair 




> complete fucking idiot





> What a dumb fuck!


 :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

the tards are in force tonight,

----------


## harrybarracuda

> the tards are in force tonight,


Well fuck off, and that will be one less, won't it?

----------


## Butterfly

the point harry, is that you are a dumb teenager fuck obsessed with phone toys and stupid OS for tards

grow up, will you

----------


## harrybarracuda

> the point harry, is that you are a dumb teenager fuck obsessed with phone toys and stupid OS for tards
> 
> grow up, will you



We're talking about Windows EIGHT here, Butters. As you're still stuck on XP like the retard you are, can I kindly suggest you fuck off and wank over your iPhone and Macbook.

You dumb fuck.

----------


## Butterfly

^ go play with your XBOX, will you ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ go play with your XBOX, will you ?


Just for you, you dumb fuck.

----------


## Butterfly

^ stop crying, you dumb fat

----------


## harrybarracuda

> ^ stop crying, you dumb fat


Please don't share your kiddie porn collection with us, you stupid, gallic cum guzzler.

----------


## Butterfly



----------


## harrybarracuda

And we're not interested in your holiday snaps either, cock sucker.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Well the developer preview is surprisingly quick to install, it fair flies through compare to previous Windows; the only thing I had to do was change the IP address from DHCP to fixed to enable Internet access on my network.

By default it comes up with a heap of tiles, including a new Control Panel which only contains the essentials; but there is a link to open the old Control Panel (which they now call the Desktop Control Panel), so nothing has gone.

Only finished downloading this morning, for a laugh I did a Windows Update and it's downloading 76Mb of updates!

I'd say it's really fast, but then again I just got a new Dell with a Core-I something and 4Gb of RAM, so I'd expect that.

The interface, as expected, is very similar to Windows Phone 7, but clearly a lot of the underlying code is for the Windows 7 interface; Remote Desktop, Control Panel, etc., are pretty well unchanged.

Effectively, the application "tiles" on the desktop are really just big icons with more info about the underlying app on them.


More later when I've had a go at breaking it.

----------


## Butterfly

> for a laugh I did a Windows Update


this is sad on so many levels,

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> for a laugh I did a Windows Update
> 
> 
> this is sad on so many levels,


If you even understood it, you retarded dumb fuck.

----------


## DrAndy

I have a free copy of Windows 9

It allows time travel as well as on-line betting

----------


## bsnub

Butters is an idiot.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Microsoft Windows 8 Developer Preview (32-bit)

By Mike Williams | 14 September 11

The Windows 8 Developer Preview provides an early (but surprisingly complete) look at the next generation of Windows, complete with touch interface, brand new desktop apps, and more.

You're not a developer? You don't have a touch screen device? Don't worry, this release is aimed at developers, but anyone can use it. And while the new interface is very touch-oriented, it also works with the mouse and keyboard.

You do need to be careful where you install it, though. The Developer Preview requires a clean install, and can't be uninstalled later, so it's best to use it on a spare system, if you have one (especially as it's also an early version, buggy, incomplete, and with no support on offer from Microsoft). If you've an old laptop capable of running Windows 7, for instance, then it should be able to run Windows 8, too.

Or if you don't have the necessary hardware, then it can be safely run in a VirtualBox virtual machine, instead.

However you install the Developer Preview, once it's launched you'll find the new Metro-style desktop (if you've ever used or seen Windows Phone 7 then you'll know exactly what to expect) comes packed with extras. So as well as links to Explorer, Control Panel, IE and the old-style desktop (which is still available, if you get lost) there's a weather app, social networking tools, games, productivity apps and a whole lot more.

These are just sample applications, not what will be included with the finished Windows 8. They're still interesting to explore, though, and once you get tired of these then you can always install and run your existing apps, just as you always did. Well, that's the plan, at least - there are sure to be incompatibilities in this release, however, so don't be surprised if you have some issues.

Obligatory Microsoft notice: The Windows Developer Preview is a pre-beta version of Windows 8 for developers. These downloads include prerelease software that may change without notice. The software is provided as is, and you bear the risk of using it. It may not be stable, operate correctly or work the way the final version of the software will. It should not be used in a production environment. The features and functionality in the prerelease software may not appear in the final version. Some product features and functionality may require advanced or additional hardware, or installation of other software.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Windows Developer Preview – A Lock Screen
                 Sep. 13, 2011
                 Your personalized  lock screen shows you unread emails and other app notifications. The  image shown here is a photo of the road leading to Mt. Cook National  Park in New Zealand.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Download it here

----------


## Butterfly

what a horrible interface, perfectly appropriate for 99% of teenagers

----------


## harrybarracuda

> what a horrible interface, perfectly appropriate for 99% of teenagers


Butters, for the love of God, fuck off somewhere where someone gives a shit what you think.

Oh, I forgot...

----------


## Neo

> Anyway, for those who have progressed past Windows XP and have a spare PC with sufficient resources, the Developer preview of Windows 8 is now available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *System Requirements*
> 
> Windows Developer Preview works great on the same hardware that powers Windows Vista and Windows 7:1 gigahertz (GHz) or faster 32-bit (x86) or 64-bit (x64) processor1 gigabyte (GB) RAM (32-bit) or 2 GB RAM (64-bit)16 GB available hard disk space (32-bit) or 20 GB (64-bit)DirectX 9 graphics device with WDDM 1.0 or higher driverTaking advantage of touch input requires a screen that supports multi-touch
> ...


Is it a clean instal Harry or does it use the 7/Vista drivers? 
I'll like to have a go with it, PM me the link please.

----------


## Neo

OK just saw the link above. Cheers. 

BTW I've got a great tip for increasing your web page space and getting rid of that annoying hang time on your browser, put Flutterby on ignore, I've been doing that for a while now and I've got to say the quality of my internet experience has improved dramatically.

----------


## Butterfly

> Butters, for the love of God, fuck off somewhere where someone gives a shit what you think.


how does it feel to be 15 and trapped in a 40yr old body ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> 
> Anyway, for those who have progressed past Windows XP and have a spare PC with sufficient resources, the Developer preview of Windows 8 is now available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did a clean install. Quite quick, and it found all of the hardware.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by harrybarracuda
> 
> Butters, for the love of God, fuck off somewhere where someone gives a shit what you think.
> 
> 
> how does it feel to be 15 and trapped in a 40yr old body ?


*Ner*.

Failed again.

You really are clueless, aren't you?

Perhaps you could send me a registry hack for that.

 :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Neo,

To burn the ISO to a DVD, I recommend Imgburn

----------


## Butterfly

let's not forget

----------


## Neo

> Neo,
> 
> To burn the ISO to a DVD, I recommend Imgburn


Yeah love it, been using since you recommended it before. Cheers.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> let's not forget


I'm surprised you got past that, fucktard.

----------


## Butterfly

This is a great website if you want to go back in time and see how UI were real and much more fun

Graphical User Interface Gallery

nothing like the gay thing we are seeing here with harryb

----------


## Butterfly

choke on that harryb,

----------


## harrybarracuda

Butters, looks to me like you've been taking screenshots of all of your PC's.

Fucking retard.

 :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

the boot screen that started it all

VisiCorp Visi On was the first full featured desktop GUI for the IBM PC. Legend has it Bill Gates saw a demo of this running at the 1982 comdex running on an IBM PC. He freaked out because Microsoft didn't have anything like this yet, ran back to Microsoft Headquarters, and had them start work on what became Windows.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Butters, have you run out of ladyboy cock to suck? Because I still don't know what you're doing in a thread on Windows 8 when you're so fucking retarded you try and get Windows 7 to connect to Wifi with a registry hack - and fail?

Seriously, I'd think about a shrink and some medication. Lots of it.

You dumb fuck.

----------


## Butterfly

> get Windows 7 to connect to Wifi with a registry hack - and fail?


your memory is failing you again, must be your ADHD from playing too much XBOX

----------


## Butterfly

awesome news, they have been working on an OpenSource clone of WinNT, so once Win7 and Win8 takes over our desktop with their silly teenage interface, we can still be working with a real desktop UI

It's called ReactOS

----------


## harrybarracuda

> awesome news, they have been working on an OpenSource clone of WinNT


Did you ever make it that far?

 :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

Windows 8 Forum site opening up here:

Link

And Win8 contains Internet Explorer 10.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Sweet. Installed it on a two-year-old HP Pavilion and it works like a charm. Even added the Win 7 Ultimate in Dual Boot mode - the boot menu is now graphical.

Another 9 updates, including drivers for Ricoh, Motorola and NVidia components.

And it supports ISO files natively.

----------


## Neo

> And it supports ISO files natively.


Nice touch  :Wink:  

I'll see if I can get my one running in the next couple of days.

----------


## baldrick

> official WinXP can be bought from ebay for 50 Euros  a bargain,


give us a link for some genuine XP pro licences for 50 Euros

----------


## harrybarracuda

Have a look at this page. (If you want to short cut and just download the vid, the link is here ).

If they really have managed to pull this off, then that's some fucking improvement!

Windows 8 Fast Start

----------


## Butterfly

> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> official WinXP can be bought from ebay for 50 Euros  a bargain,
> 
> 
> give us a link for some genuine XP pro licences for 50 Euros


sure, go on ebay. Happy hunting. Also bought official Win2000 OEM license for about the same price, around 40 Euros

----------


## harrybarracuda

Released just last week in Developers Preview  mode, Windows 8 already contains more than 300 new features. At its  Build developers conference, Microsoft  pointed to plans to keep adding more new capabilities until Windows  8 evolves into a shipping product. Which of the existing features are  most important to get to know about right now? While no list like this can even approach 'all inclusiveness', our  list of ten key features in Windows 8 ranges across new jargon such as  "charms" and "snap muti-tasking," to first-time operatibility  on ARM-based tablets, to major improvements around support for USB 3.0,  touch keyboards, file copying, and more. Here, in no particular order of  importance, is the list of ten:

*1. Support for both x86 PCs and ARM tablets*
 Windows 8 is the first edition of Windows to operate on both ARM-based tablets and traditional x86 PCs based on ARM processors from Intel and AMD.
 Support for ARM-based chipsets, touch, and sensors makes Windows 8  work beautifully on your choice of a full spectrum of devices, such as  10-inch slates with all-day battery life, ultra-lightweight laptops, and  powerful all-in-ones with 27-inch high-definition screens, Microsoft contends, in a Windows 8 Guide distributed with Windows Developer Preview
 In addition, the ARM edition of Windows 8 includes a new mode dubbed  always on, always connected, designed to let tablets act like  smartphones. Tablets can remain in standby mode without disconnecting  from the Internet, and then wake up instantly.
 Windows 8 is designed to work seamlessly across both PCs and ARM  tablets. Yet until developers get a real start on apps for Microsofts  still empty Windows Store, its tough to tell whether that will be universally true.

*2. Touch-centric, Tiles-based User Interface (UI)*
 Although Windows 8 might look and feel like an entirely new user  experiemce,, Microsoft is actually layering a new animation-enabled  user interface (UI) on top of an only somewhat upgraded Windows 7.
 The Windows 8 Start Menu is customizable through a mosaic of tiles,  which differ from traditional desktop icons by letting you view live  information from Windows 8 Metro style apps without actually accessing  the apps.
 In demoing the tile-based UI at last weeks Build conference ,  Microsoft showed how the tile for a Windows 8 weather app is able to  display the current temperature in a city  along with projected  temperatures for the next two days  without requiring you to open up  the app. A tile for Windows Live Mail will show you your latest message,  while a tile for a social networking app will show you notifications.
  The [Metro] apps are full-screen. Theyre beautiful.Theyre  designed for touch, but of course, they work great with a mouse and  keyboard as well if thats what you have. We wanted to make it really  fast and fluid for you to switch between them, according to Jensen  Harris, lead program manager on the Microsoft Office User Experience..
 Windows 8 users are also able to access Windows 7 apps. Everything  that runs on Windows 7 will run on Windows 8, maintained Steven  Sinofsky, president of Microsofts Windows and indows Live division,  during a keynote at the Build conference. However, in order to access  Windows 7 apps, you need to switch to a different built-in UI.

*3. Charms*
 In large part, charms is a new implementation of the traditional  Windows start bar. Charms can also be used to quickly configure settings  for individual apps. On an ordinary non-touch PC, charms are accessed  by dragging the mouse to the bottom-left corner of the screen, to the  same spot as the old Windows start button. On a tablet, you swipe from  the right side of the screen to bring up charms.
 Microsoft recently applied for a trademark on charms. The charms  sidebar offers five sets of options, supporting both app-specific  settings and system settings such as volume and brightness. The options  include Start, Search, Share, Devices, and Settings. The Start option  returns the user to the home screen. The Devices option presents a list  of connected devices. Under the Share option, users can see social  network sharing apps.

*4. Snap Multi-tasking*
 Snap multitasking is designed to make it easy to run two apps in  Windows 8 side-by-side, to resize them, and to switch between them. On  the right-hand side of the screen, you can snap an app into place.
 You can make an app smaller or larger by dragging the bar for the  app. To switch between apps in Windows 8, you swipe from the left-hand  part of the screen.
 However, Windows 8 does not allow you to view all of your running apps on a single screen. 

*5. Windows 8 Control Panel*
 Beyond revamping the Windows task manager, Microsoft has also  redesigned the control panel for Windows 8.  New options include  Personalize, Users, Wireless, Notifications, General, Privacy, Search,  and Share.
 As Metro style apps become available, you'll be able to use the  Personalize menu to customize the Start menu with tiles for calendar,  music, e-mail, Netflix, and much more.
 In a demo at Build, Julie Larson-Green, Microsoft's corporate VP of  program management for Windows, showed how youll be able to position  these Metro apps on the screen, and also to combine them into groups  such as friends and games.

*6. Web Navigation by Touch*
 The Internet Explorer (IE) 10 browser  built into Windows 8 is designed to offer faster browsing through  greater hardware acceleration, along with rapid gesture-based zoom, pan,  and Web site navigation.
 As in other areas of Windows 8, you can quickly access Windows 8 charms, as well as the two keyboards described below.

*7. Two Touch Keyboards*
 Windows 8 also contains two soft keyboards: an enhanced traditional  keyboard, plus a new thumbs keyboard for non-touch typists.
 In efforts by Microsoft to make typing on a virtual keyboard faster  and more accurate, the revised edition of the conventional keyboard  suggests words on the screen as you type. You can then tap to selected a  suggested word.  Microsoft also provides a spellcheck-like feature  designed to automatically correct mistyped words  although like any other spellchecker, this feature carries the potential to cause its own errors.
 The keyboards are also aimed at automatically adjusting to whaever  human language you choose for Windows. These language settings will  automatically apply to the entire computer, instead of only to specific  apps

*8. Enhanced Copy Experience* 
 Windows 8 also introduces the ability to perform all current copy  operations into a single dialog box, instead of requiring you to perform  file copying in separate dialog boxes for each app.
 The new dialog box for file copying lets you pause, resume, and stop  each sopy operation currently under way. It will also warn you if youre  beginning to copy one version of a file on top of another.
 Microsoft has also added a realtime throughput graph. Now each copy  job shows the speed of data transfer, the transfer rate trend, and how  much data is left to transfer. While this is not designed for  benchmarking, in many cases it can provide a quick and easy way to  assess what is going on for a particular [copy] job, noted Alex Simons,  director of program management with the Windows 8 management team. 

*9. Native USB 3.0 Support*
 New USB 3.0 ports operate at speeds up to ten times faster than )SB  2.0. To better support these speeds, Microsoft is outfitting Windows 8  with native USB 3.0 drivers.
 Meanwhile, though, USB 3.0 will purportedly continue to work under Windows 7, through the use of third-party drivers.
 By 2015, all new PCs are expected to offer USB 3.0 ports, and over 2  billion new SuperSpeed USB devices will be sold in that year alone,  said Dennis Flanagan, director of program management for the Windows 8  Devices and Networking Group, in a blog post. There are also billions  of older USB devices that Windows must remain compatible with.

*10. Better Support for Multiple Monitors*
 Windows 8 also brings increased support for multiple monitors, The  Developers Preview of the new OS includes first-time capabilities for  extending the taskbar across two PCs, without any need for third-party  apps. You can also stretch wallpaper across two monitors, or display the  Start screen on one PC and the desktop on the other, for instance.
 It's also easy to switch between multiple monitors. The primary  monitor has a start button, and the secondary monitor has a switcher  button. Clicking or tapping on the switcher button will swap it out for  the start button, allowing you to turn the secondary monitor into the  primary one.

----------


## harrybarracuda

And a longer list:




> - Faster boot times. The demo showed a system cold boot--in eight seconds. 
>  - Syncable settings on any Windows 8 device.  
>  - Native support for Windows 7 applications. 
>  - Built-in Hyper-V virtualization technology.   
>  - Touch support, including the option to use thumbs to   navigate on Windows 8 tablets. 
>  - SkyDrive storage support to work with Windows Live, Hotmail and all other Microsoft cloud services. 
>  - SkyDrive storage support for third-party services including Facebook, Flickr, and LinkedIn. 
>  - Multi-monitor support built in, allowing the Windows 8 new Metro UI to  operate on one monitor, while the basic Windows desktop UI shows on  another.  
>  - Enhanced security features, including an improved Windows Defender  built into the OS. Sinofsky demonstrated how Windows 8 could not and  would not boot from a rootkit-infected USB stick. 
> ...

----------


## Butterfly

:Wank:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> 


I wondered why Butters had gone so quiet...

 :mid:

----------


## Butterfly

have another one harryb, you know you want it

 :Wank:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> have another one harryb, you know you want it


Does that line work on your ladyboy chums, fag boy?

----------


## harrybarracuda

*Tweak Windows 8 with the 'Metro UI Tweaker for Windows 8'*

     By Adrian Kingsley-Hughes | September 25, 2011, 3:39am PDT
          Summary: Tweak your Windows 8 Developer preview to look like … well … Windows 7!
                  	                          Quite a few of you have been asking about apps that allow you to tweak Windows 8. Let me introduce you to my favorite - Metro UI Tweaker for Windows 8.

*Note*: This application requires the enabling of .NET Framework 3.5.1 on the Windows 8 developer preview as follows:
 - Fire up *Control Panel* then click on *More Settings* and go *Programs* > *Programs and Features* > *Turn Windows features on or off*
 - Select *.NET Framework 3.5.1* from the listing and click OK
 - Windows will connect to Windows Update to download the required files
 - When that’s done, you’re good to go!*Metro UI Tweaker for Windows 8* gives you access to the following tweaks:
*Disable Metro Start Menu*: Disables only Metro Start Menu Screen. This function requires editing a System File. It does not remove the file.*Disable Metro Ribbon*: Disables only the Metro  Ribbon UI. This function I discovered myself. It requires Taking  Ownership of a System File. It does not remove this file.*Disable Metro Start Menu and Ribbon*: Disables the Metro Start Menu UI, Ribbon UI, Metro Task Manager UI and the Lock Screen.*Enable Metro Start Menu and Ribbon*: Re-enables all available Metro UI options.*Add Power Options to the Metro Start Menu Screen*: Logoff, Switch User, Lock, Sleep, Restart and Shutdown*Add any Application/File to the Metro UI Start Menu Screen*:  Some Applications/Files may not be available to you to add to the Metro  Start Menu Screen. This program allows you to add those  Applications/Files which would otherwise be unavailable.It works! Here’s what you see when Metro UI Start Menu is disabled … looks like Windows 7:

*Note*: Enabling the classic Start Menu did seem to cause a lot of screen flicker during the first login to the desktop.And here’s what happens when you enable the various power options on the Metro UI Start menu:

 I’ve tested *Metro UI Tweaker for Windows 8* and it  seems pretty reliable, but it does make some pretty deep system changes  (such as editing system files) so there’s scope for things to go wrong.  An up-to-date backup may very well become be your new best friend!
*Metro UI Tweaker for Windows 8* will work with both 32-bit and 64-bit versions of Windows 8.

----------

